# Black mold (wasn't ready for this)



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

We had some water damage to our floor from a water heater blow out. The folks found black mold and we are now in a hotel while clean up and reconstruction of both bathrooms ensues. 

I may be spotty in being here. If so, you know why.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I had black mold in a 150 year old house I rehabed for my own use. No biggie, I just gave everything a heavy bleach bath and painted over with Kilz. I would be more be more concerned about sheet rock comming from China that is loaded I believe with polysulfide. Thousands of houses are loaded with it.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

My neighbors home is covered under his floor with it, he says no big deal. He has two children and talking about the problem does no good. His radon reading was extra high to and even this don't seem to bother them. I wonder if black mold and radon have any connection. Most likely don't i guess. I found out there is no changing someones mind that don't care, about a problem / no problem if ya don't think about it i guess. I even offred to help remove it free if he would help. To busy working on the bikes i reckon.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

What State do you live in? Most mold turns black but the scary version of "black mold" hasn't been found north of approx. the Mason/Dixon line.
Whenever Mrs. Zoom sees mold that's old (and has blackened), she calls it black mold and gets scared. Luckily, a good friend is a mold remediation expert and quells her worries.
Hope you don't have the nasty stuff...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Black mold isn't bad for adults, but, for children it can be devastating. My grandson was in a rental-apartment that was discovered to have significant levels of black-mold. Doctors had him on asthma treaments, and, they didn't "fix" him. He would come and visit us for the weekend and would be completely cured by the end of a long weekend.

After realizing that was the problem, his mom-n-pop moved to a "clean" house and he didn't need his asthma medicine anymore.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Before I voice my opinions on this post let me make clear where I am coming from. 
I have an extensive background in home improvement,remodeling,and maintenance. I am certified in mold remediation. I am a certified building shell and envelop specialist, a CO ( carbon monoxide) analyst. Those are just a few of the services my company provides.

SD, this is not twitter, what is your question or extended knowledge that you are trying to share about black mold? 
"The folks found black mold " I'm sure they did, but it wasn't from your water heater blowing, it was already there. Every home has mold in it, and most mold will eventually turn black. 
2 new bathrooms from a water heater blow out, no wonder insurance rates are high.

sailaway, bleach is about 95% water.(one of the 3 things mold needs to grow). It is about 5% sodium hypochlorite, which evaporates much faster then water. So your bleach bath on porous material will feed mold growth. 
As far as the drywall from china thing, strontium sulficle is the word you were looking for. It gives off a rotten egg smell and reacts with the hydrogen in the air to produce a corrosive mix that eats metal. It was an issue in FL, AL, and LA from 2004- 2007.

kyfarmer, you tried to help. There are times when stupid just needs to be left alone.

Stachybotrys is a genus of molds, or asexually-reproducing, filamentous fungi. Closely related to the genus Memnoniella,[1][2] most Stachybotrys species inhabit materials rich in cellulose. The genus has a widespread distribution, and contains about 50 species.[3]

The most infamous species, S. chartarum (also known as S. atra) is known as "black mold" or "toxic black mold," and is frequently associated with poor indoor air quality that arises after fungal growth on water-damaged building materials.[4] It is known to produce trichothecene mycotoxins including satratoxins.

NK, the above mentioned type of black mold IS bad for most everyone. The good thing is that the conditions for it to produce trichothecene mycotoxins and satratoxins rarely happens.

As most of you know if you bothered to read your homeowners policy mold and mold damage is NOT covered in most cases. That came about from the case in TX.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gds - thanks for that information.

My grandson was in that apartment from the time he was 1 till about 3 (two-ish years). During that time he was tested for allergies (dogs, cats, gerbils, hamsters, food, chemicals) and was in the ChildrensHospital almost consistantly. He had rashes and spots and couldn't breath and .... the list went on and on.

No-one else in the house was sick, not even close to what was happening to him.

Finally, HealthServices came in and took a look around and condemmed the place due to the amount of mold and said that my grandson's problems were all due to the mold in the place.

He is now a happy, energetic 5-yo who is healthier than most other kids. That makes me happy, too!


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

NK, good to hear that the grandson is doing well.:2thumb: 
I'm guessing with a socialist medical care system where you live it is cost free or next to nothing to go see a quack(doctor). And just like here they treat the symptoms, $$$$, instead of finding out what is causing the problem. 

"No-one else in the house was sick, not even close to what was happening to him."
Thankfully your grandson was not exposed to the toxic "Black Mold". 

From a survival point of view concerning mold( WTSHTF), any preplanned shelters should be non porous material.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gds said:


> From a survival point of view concerning mold( WTSHTF), any preplanned shelters should be non porous material.


So - should the shelter be made of stuff other than wood-n-concrete like 99% of the houses / homes here in Canada? Or - should I do a steel-based frame (I-beam) with tin-siding and concrete floors?


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

" Or - should I do a steel-based frame (I-beam) with tin-siding and concrete floors?" 
I think everyone should do what they think is right for there situation and resources at the time that they decide to do it. A person can spend several lifetimes attempting to learn the best way to do something from others, but if they don't do anything, all that knowledge and time was wasted.

Wood and concrete are porous material, ( most homes in the US are built that way) and mold will grow on those materials. Less so on the concrete due to the lime in the mix. 


Remove any one of the 3 things mold needs to grow, and it won't.

I am pretty sure mold has been with us since the beginning. We chose to introduce building materials that are conducive to mold growth. 
Perceived intelligence attempting to alter what is.

Take Care, The answer is within.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I can walk into a home and in 5 min. tell weather there's mold in there, very allergic to that crap. The eyes first then the nose burn followed by the cough, bad cough. I have to leave within a few cause it's get's rough fast for me. I do hate to see those kid's have to live in that but his wife's sister od sun. and just come out of heart surgery so that's the last thing on their mind now anyway. Maybe in the future something will change. That crap has covered their rockwool, paper side down. Still bother's me anyway.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Well today is one week. We are supposed to be back home tonight. The rooms aren't finished, but we'll have water.


----------

